

Slow release of contextual search & advertising tools - messel
http://victus1.victusmedia.com/site

======
messel
My buddy Tyler has been busy. If you have a twitter account please check it
out. We're still working on other oauth handshakes (facebook, googlewave), and
there is an rss input variant floating around.

You can read more about the first concept here <http://www.victusmedia.com> &
<http://victusmedia.com/intelligent-advertising/>

The page: <http://victus1.victusmedia.com/> can be used as a blog plugin:

<iframe width=”100%” height=”600″
src=”<http://victus1.victusmedia.com?associate=mycoolidnumber”>
frameborder=0></iframe>

10% goes to me/or tyler (5% chance each), and 90% to the host at this time.

We're tracking feedback here:
<http://victusmedia.uservoice.com/pages/32379-general>

~~~
messel
We've updated it so you have to setup your link the first time with an email
address that gets added to our database. We'll see if that check causes any
acceptance problems down stream.

Updated blog post/HN feedback here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=930786>

